

Apple wants free streaming and videos on YouTube shut down| - davidgerard
http://rocknerd.co.uk/2015/05/04/apple-wants-free-streaming-and-videos-on-youtube-shut-down/

======
sp332
Actual link [https://www.theverge.com/2015/5/4/8540935/apple-labels-
spoti...](https://www.theverge.com/2015/5/4/8540935/apple-labels-spotify-
streaming)

------
duncan_bayne
Obligatory: [http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=3246](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/?id=3246)

